# I need 9 x 2 bedroom units Grand Mayan(group booking) - Last Minute Wedding



## Jesse6283 (Aug 15, 2013)

I am looking for 9 or 10  x 2 bedroom units at the Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta or second choice Riviera Maya. Also open to a combination of Grand Mayan/Bliss/Luxxe. I am trying to put together a wedding, somewhat flexible with dates here as well....  I am hoping there are some TUG members out there with lots of Grand Mayan weeks for sale! I need to have this organized as one order, so maybe if you have for example 4-5 weeks, we could try to find another tugger with the same and put an order together. PM me for more details and I will send you my contact details. 

Jesse :whoopie:


----------



## ryanthekiwi (Aug 16, 2013)

*grand mayan*

Sent you a PM


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent u a pm

Mike


----------

